# Are you guys on Gilt?



## funkychik02 (Jul 21, 2009)

This site is awesome!
Welcome to Gilt Groupe


----------



## MissResha (Jul 21, 2009)

i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im also on hautelook and took advantage of their recent stila sale


----------



## dietcokeg (Jul 21, 2009)

oh no, i just joined n found out they only ship to the US


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bummer! I'm sure someone will ship the stuff for you.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 21, 2009)

do you have to be invited? it asks for a members email..


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah. You can use mine. [email protected]


----------

